# Keine Internetverbindung mit WLAN USB-Stick Linksys AE1000

## Chris72

Hallo!

Nachdem ich die Gentoo 12 Live DVD gebootet habe wollte ich eine Verbindung ins Internet über WLAN herstellen. Leider wird mein USB- Stick Linksys AE1000 nicht erkannt

Das Gerät ist mit einen Ralink Chip ausgestattet.

lsusb

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 13b1:002f Linksys AE1000 v1 802.11n [Ralink RT3572]

Wie kann ich mit diesen Gerät eine Verbindung mit den Internet herstellen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kannst du das Kernelmodul manuell laden?

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de ist immer eine gute Idee.

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wlan/ralink

----------

## Chris72

Nein ich kann das modul rt3572 mit lsmod nicht finden.

----------

## flammenflitzer

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/D-Link_DWA-140_USB_Wireless_N

modprobe rt2870sta

und /oder 

modprobe rt2800usb ?

----------

## Chris72

Das Modul rt2870sta gibt es bei mir nicht. Das Modul rt2800 ist bei mir geladen. Allerdings lässt sich die Internet Verbindung immer noch nicht einrichten. 

iwlist wlan0 scan Netwerk down

wicd findet ebenfalls keine Verbindung.

----------

